# 1ft Cube - Jungle Scape



## doylecolmdoyle (8 Sep 2016)

Tank: 30cm Cube
lighting: 30cm Up Aqua LED light
Filter: Ehiem Aquacompact 40
Hardscape: Driftwood and seiryu stone
Substrate: ADA La Plata Big
Plants: Narrow leaf java fern, Java Fern Mini, Bolbitis, Anubias Nana, Anubias Nana Petite and maybe some Buce.

I recently pulled down my Marimo Hills scape and since I flooded my other 2 tanks I have been itching to put together something new, very early stages but I picked up a nice lump of wood to use as the main feature.

The hardscape still needs some work, need to break up some more seiryu stone to place around the wood a little more. Java Ferns will go at the back, Bolbitis back left and right, Nana left and right of the wood and Petite around the base of the wood / seiryu and hopefully position some buce on the wood.


----------



## Manisha (8 Sep 2016)

Lovely scape


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (12 Sep 2016)

Planted this tank over the weekend with Java Fern, Mini Java Fern, Narrow Java Fern, Bolbitis, Anubias Nana, Anubias Nana Petite, Anubias Congensis and a few Marimo balls.

If I can get the plants at the back of the tank to grow into a thick jungle I will be happy!


----------



## Aqua360 (12 Sep 2016)

nice!


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (12 Sep 2016)

Looks great.
I'd put the wood not so parallel to the front glass, but with some angle, though.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (12 Sep 2016)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Looks great.
> I'd put the wood not so parallel to the front glass, but with some angle, though.



Good tip, I didnt really think about putting the wood on an angle, this is my first time really trying low tech and using wood, its all new to me, I think I will let it sit and grow in a bit then perhaps try re-scape / improve on the layout.


----------



## Manisha (12 Sep 2016)

Looks even better planted I like the contrasting colours with the wood stone & gravel ☺


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (15 Sep 2016)

Things are going well, hoping old filter media will cycle the tank, this is the first time I havent used ADA Aquasoil less things to worry about! 

30CM Cube - Low Tech Aquarium by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Sep 2016)

Hi D, Great little scape


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (18 Sep 2016)

Added a few Buce plants, not to sure on the species

Low Tech 30cm Cube Aquascape by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (4 Oct 2016)

Low Tech is tricky, had to cut away a lot of dead fern leafs last night, cut the Bolbitis right back to the rhizome. Tempted to add injected co2 just to get more fresh growth but perhaps the low tech just needs time to turn around / adjust to the conditions.

30cm Cube Aquarium by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (4 Oct 2016)

You need some patience mate.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (23 Oct 2016)

Added some more marimo balls and a few more bits of narrow java

_MG_5903 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## Manisha (23 Oct 2016)

Oh my marimo! ☺


----------



## alto (24 Oct 2016)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> Bolbitis


_Growth can be increased considerably by supplying CO2, and is only optimal in soft, slightly acidic water.
_
If you're not adding CO2 & water is hard, alkaline etc, then patience 


Invasion of the Marimo


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (25 Oct 2016)

alto said:


> _Growth can be increased considerably by supplying CO2, and is only optimal in soft, slightly acidic water.
> _
> If you're not adding CO2 & water is hard, alkaline etc, then patience
> 
> ...



Thanks I cut the Bolbitis right back as it was really melting, I can see new shoots... I have decided to exercise patiences and avoid using Co2 in this tank. I still have another 10 or so Marimos I could squeeze in but I think I am at the limit


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (25 Oct 2016)

Marimo invaders! Fire!


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (9 Nov 2016)

wide angle shot give the cube more depth, this angle could look cool if / when the java ferns fill out a bit more

_MG_5931 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (23 Nov 2016)

_MG_6360 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (19 Jan 2017)

Low tech scape is doing its thing, I need to trim off some dead / dying fern leafs but generally I dont touch this one, the buce plants got blown around when i did the last wc but I just left them where they fell. 



_MG_7288 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (6 Mar 2017)

Added Co2 to this tank, lets see how all the ferns respond, the glass diffuser makes a hissing noise, its driving me crazy, may need to try a different diffuser.




IMG_7919 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## dean (6 Mar 2017)

So not a low tech anymore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (6 Mar 2017)

dean said:


> So not a low tech anymore



Lol no I picked up a good deal on a second hand regulator and co2 bottle, low tech was just to slow for me


----------



## mort (6 Mar 2017)

Do you turn the marimo at all? Just wondered how they do in situ as I've ripped them open before for a carpet but not left them as is.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (7 Mar 2017)

mort said:


> Do you turn the marimo at all? Just wondered how they do in situ as I've ripped them open before for a carpet but not left them as is.



I do try turn them every now and then, but now I think about it I have not really turned these ones in months, they seem to do ok if you dont turn them, they just grow more fluffy on one side.


----------



## DanM621 (7 Mar 2017)

Awesome little cube!


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (7 Mar 2017)

DanM621 said:


> Awesome little cube!



Thanks


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (10 Mar 2017)

Moved a bunch of ferns around today and feel the scape look much better, more balanced, the big ferns didnt suit, tho they are still there back left behind the filter, i trimmed of the big leafs.



IMG_8008 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (12 Mar 2017)

I added 10 Celestial Pearl Danio's today, really nice fish! Hard to photograph they are shy! In the photo below I managed to capture 3 in front of the buce plants.



IMG_8099 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (13 Mar 2017)

Few photos, tricky to focus with all the bubbles.



IMG_8217 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr



IMG_8215 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr



IMG_8164 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr



IMG_8156 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (18 Mar 2017)

Picked up a second hand Macro lens, tricky to focus on fish that dont want to stay still but I can see this lens being a favourite! 

Here are some photos of the CPDs, they seem to be liking crushed up dry blood worms, they are not the biggest fans of the dry food I have for my boraras but I have ordered some other feed to try. They are getting a little more brave and when feeding today I am pretty sure all 10 came out to the front of the tank.



IMG_8454 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr



IMG_8469 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr



IMG_8521 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr



IMG_8458 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## dean (18 Mar 2017)

Macro is great 
Very hard to do with a moving subject as depth of field is very shallow 
Which lens did you get ?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (18 Mar 2017)

dean said:


> Macro is great
> Very hard to do with a moving subject as depth of field is very shallow
> Which lens did you get ?



Thanks, these are my first ever macro shots on my DSLR, apart from taking a photo of the lens cap to test the lens worked. I am using a Canon EF 100mm f2.8 Macro USM Lens I pick up second hand for cheap. I think it will be a very fun lens to use.


----------



## Daveslaney (18 Mar 2017)

Great pictures.


----------



## dean (19 Mar 2017)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> Thanks, these are my first ever macro shots on my DSLR, apart from taking a photo of the lens cap to test the lens worked. I am using a Canon EF 100mm f2.8 Macro USM Lens I pick up second hand for cheap. I think it will be a very fun lens to use.



Nice lens I'm trying to find the exact same one at a cheap price 

Your doing well with it 
Nice pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (19 Mar 2017)

Thanks mate!

I added 6 Pigmy Corys today, they are a bit easier to photograph, not shy at all  Again colours are probably all over the place, still learning about photography. Because the corys hand near the front glass you can see all the dirt and scratches on this tank 



IMG_8741 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr



IMG_8723 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr



IMG_8730 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr



IMG_8687 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr



IMG_8641 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## dean (19 Mar 2017)

Look like newly imported fish 
Need a good feed up 
Frozen cyclops is great for them and other small species 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (22 Mar 2017)

Quick (bad) iphone video, loving all the activity in this tank now.


----------



## BBogdan (23 Mar 2017)

Lovely nano ! , keep it wild !


----------



## Daveslaney (23 Mar 2017)

Looks great.
Nice pics too.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (28 Mar 2017)

Corys look to cute resting on the buce leafs.


IMG_9091 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


IMG_9090 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


IMG_9089 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (4 Apr 2017)

Updated FTS. Everyone seems happy, plants are going well after adding co2, buce has really picked up and looks a bit more colourful. Removed some of the Bolbitis at the back as I want to use in in my 60p




IMG_9112 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## rusticdr (5 Apr 2017)

Awesome work. Really great pics too. So do u do ei dosing now that u have co2. I have a nano but it seems to do better as low tech. When I add minimum ferts I start getting brown diatoms all over the glass. Pls shed some light. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (5 Apr 2017)

rusticdr said:


> Awesome work. Really great pics too. So do u do ei dosing now that u have co2. I have a nano but it seems to do better as low tech. When I add minimum ferts I start getting brown diatoms all over the glass. Pls shed some light.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk



Thanks  with this tank I am dosing a all-in-one macro micro, it is a fairly weak fert looking at how much each 5ml dose increase NPK but suits low demanding plants ( the fert is actually sourced from a UK website, posted over to me in Australia) 

Here are the specs taken from their website 



> Potassium Nitrate
> Monopotassium Phosphate
> Potassium Sulphate
> Magnesium Sulphate Heptahydrate
> ...



I do find that the solution does go cloudy (precipitation maybe?) after a few weeks, lately I have been making the solution weaker (15g of fert mix to 500ml of distilled water) and this seems to be doing better.


----------



## rusticdr (5 Apr 2017)

So daily dosing. Almost like ei. Thanks a ton. It's a good mix and must be economical as it's in the dry form. How much lighting doing u use.. type and duration? Sorry for the trouble. Just trying to get an idea. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (5 Apr 2017)

Yes, dosing every day and weekly 50% water changes, the light is a 30cm Up Aqua LED, unsure what model, would just be low to medium light, I purchased the light and tank second hand awhile ago. I run the light for 5 hrs daily, the floating plants block alot of light also, so far no algae troubles.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (10 Apr 2017)

IMG_9126 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (2 May 2017)

The buce has really taken hold of this tank, love watching the fish and shrimp feed in this tank.



IMG_9173 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## rossjcooper (2 May 2017)

Very nice, it certainly is a jungle


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (15 Jun 2017)

The jungle is getting thicker, slow growing plants and low light seem like a great combo, have not touched in the inside of this tank for months.



IMG_9608 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Jun 2017)

Yep...that's definitely jungly, looks great


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (22 Jul 2017)

Took some photos today, the Male (more colourful?) CPDs didnt really want to come out, the big females where out and about with the pigmy corys buzzing around as usual. 


IMG_9884 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


IMG_9883 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


IMG_9869 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


IMG_9863 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


IMG_9859 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


IMG_9858 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


IMG_9857 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


IMG_9853 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


IMG_9839 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


IMG_9832 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


IMG_9830 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


IMG_9818 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


IMG_9817 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


IMG_9893 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## GHNelson (22 Jul 2017)

Lovely.....nice pictures of the inhabitants!


----------



## castle (24 Jul 2017)

This may be just me, but the CPDs look a little deformed; I don't think this is your fault tho - more, intensive farming


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (24 Jul 2017)

castle said:


> This may be just me, but the CPDs look a little deformed; I don't think this is your fault tho - more, intensive farming



Really? I think some of the CPDs are pregnant in the photos, looking rather fat. I brought them from a fellow hobbyist more than 6 months ago, I have never noticed fry, I assume they are eating the eggs / fry.


----------



## castle (25 Jul 2017)

Ahh, it' not anything to be concerned about - yes, they definitely eat their fry. I've seen them do it. You have a lot of places for the fry to hide tho, so I wouldn't be so sure it's predatory. When they spawn it's fairly brutal, with males chasing down a female who is putting out eggs, followed by other non-alpha males eating the eggs - sigh. 

I have a good amount of cpds (5 years+ old now), and none have the ridge at the back of the head, where the body starts as such, mine are much more danio like, and slender. Maybe I don't feed them enough.


----------



## Aqua360 (25 Jul 2017)

@SinkorSwim


----------



## SinkorSwim (25 Jul 2017)

gorgeous looking tank, love the Marimo carpet - I wonder what kind of shrimp population have you got in there and what BPS CO2 are you dosing?


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (26 Jul 2017)

SinkorSwim said:


> gorgeous looking tank, love the Marimo carpet - I wonder what kind of shrimp population have you got in there and what BPS CO2 are you dosing?



Thanks, not 100% sure how many shrimp, started with about 10-15 cherries and I see smaller shrimp every now and then, I guess the CPDs pick of really small shrimp so the population would have slowed down, I also have some native Darwin Algae Eating Shrimp, they need brackish water to develop so there population does not grow. At a guess I would says there could be up to 50 shrimp in the tank.

Co2 runs 24/7 at about 1 bubble every 2 seconds, PH sits at 6.8, will have to remeasure my KH to check what PPM of co2 I am at, drop checker basically stays lime green


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (18 Aug 2017)

No real changes here, ultimate low maintenance, never trimmed any plants in the tank, tho I should thin the frogbit out, its getting a little dark in the tank.



IMG_0083 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (16 Sep 2017)

Here is a quick video of this cube tank, with the CPDs and Pigmy Corys getting about. Enjoy.


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Sep 2017)

Looks fantastic, nice buces


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (17 Sep 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> Looks fantastic, nice buces



Thanks Tim, they have grown really well in this tank with low light and co2.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (4 Dec 2017)

Tank has become a bit to wild, will harvest some of the buce etc for my planned blackwater bookshelf tank.


IMG_0881 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (7 Jan 2018)

Jungle is humming along, need to be thinned out a bit, pretty much never see the CPDs any more, they just stay at the back in the Java Fern, the Dwarf Corys are fun to watch and always active.


IMG_1195 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (28 Jan 2018)

Thinned out this tank for the first time, not to bad for almost 2 years!


IMG_1216 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## Si_2202 (28 Jan 2018)

Love the look of this tank, its great inspiration for the look I'm after for mine


----------



## Patrick Crowley (28 Jan 2018)

Looks awesome Colm!  Your tank was a big inspiration for my jungle cube 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (28 Jan 2018)

Si_2202 said:


> Love the look of this tank, its great inspiration for the look I'm after for mine





Patrick Crowley said:


> Looks awesome Colm!  Your tank was a big inspiration for my jungle cube



Cheers guys, this look / style of tank is my favourite after having tried a few different styles, the low maintenance aspect and natural look are big winners for me.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (14 Feb 2018)

The activity of the Pygmy corydoras really caught my eye this evening so I decided to shoot a quick video, the Celestial pearl danios mainly hide these days but you catch the odd glimpse of them.


----------



## dw1305 (14 Feb 2018)

Hi all, 





doylecolmdoyle said:


> The activity of the Pygmy corydoras really caught my eye this evening


Had you fed them with a really small food item? That is what they do when you feed them micro-worms.

cheers Darrel


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (14 Feb 2018)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, Had you fed them with a really small food item? That is what they do when you feed them micro-worms.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Yes I had just feed some "micro pellets" you can see bit floating down here and there. The corys, cpds and shrimp all eat the same thing, makes it easy, I feed various dried foods, sometimes frozen baby brine shrimp, really need to try get my own live foods going, thats something ive never done.


----------



## Zoe (14 Feb 2018)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> Thanks  with this tank I am dosing a all-in-one macro micro, it is a fairly weak fert looking at how much each 5ml dose increase NPK but suits low demanding plants ( the fert is actually sourced from a UK website, posted over to me in Australia)
> 
> Here are the specs taken from their website
> 
> ...


If you don't mind my asking, where did you get your ferts from?


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (15 Feb 2018)

Zoe said:


> If you don't mind my asking, where did you get your ferts from?



I brought 500 grams of the all in one fert from co2 supermarket ages ago, they wont ship to Australia anymore, still have about 200grams left so so should last another 6 months or so, tho I now add the same mix to 2 other tanks so will need to sort out a similar mix, I only add 15 grams to 500ml of water, about half of what they recommend, good for low light slow growers


----------



## dw1305 (15 Feb 2018)

Hi all, 





doylecolmdoyle said:


> really need to try get my own live foods going, thats something ive never done.


They really like any of the three small nematodes, <"Micro, Banana or Walter worms">. I think my cultures are probably all Banana Worms now, as they are the most productive. 

I use rolled oats as the feeding medium, in supermarket "coleslaw" tubs. They are pretty low maintenance. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Angus (25 Feb 2018)

Lovely buces and a great taste in music, haha love the progression of this tank.


----------



## Daneland (28 Feb 2018)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> Thinned out this tank for the first time, not to bad for almost 2 years!
> 
> 
> IMG_1216 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


It is a beautiful tank,loved it.Did you cut  moss balls at all or they just have spread themselves ?



dw1305 said:


> Hi all, They really like any of the three small nematodes, <"Micro, Banana or Walter worms">. I think my cultures are probably all Banana Worms now, as they are the most productive.
> 
> I use rolled oats as the feeding medium, in supermarket "coleslaw" tubs. They are pretty low maintenance.
> 
> cheers Darrel



I will try microworms again.I feel guilty adding 3 pygmies without thinking about my substrate ( cat litter) and I would like to give them a little bit of extra.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (1 Mar 2018)

Daneland said:


> It is a beautiful tank,loved it.Did you cut  moss balls at all or they just have spread themselves ?



Thanks, the moss balls have just grown out like that, they grow very slowly but have flatten out and formed together a bit, they are probably a bit dead on the underside, you are meant to rotate them but I havent bothered.


----------



## jameson_uk (4 Mar 2018)

How do you find the CPDs in a 30cm cube?   What ratio do you have male / female? Do you get any aggression issues?
Are there still shrimp in there with them?


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (5 Mar 2018)

jameson_uk said:


> How do you find the CPDs in a 30cm cube?   What ratio do you have male / female? Do you get any aggression issues?
> Are there still shrimp in there with them?



Hi, I would say the 30cm cube is perhaps a bit small for them, they are not very active in this tank, mainly hiding at the back in the java fern and occasionally swimming out the front looking for something to eat, not sure on the male / female ratio and no idea how many i still have, I do see spawning activity but not sure if they have bred successfully, never really seen any fry, I started with 10 small CPDs and at a guess still have about that many, could have probably lost some (never found dead fish), maybe they bred occasionally... I cant say if any have really bred, probably not, I think they would eat their own eggs, also the corys would eat the eggs if the found them.

They do chase each other occasionally but nothing any different from what I see fish do in bigger tanks

Yes still have a heap of Cherry shrimp in this tank, im sure some of the smaller shrimplets get picked off by the fish but overall the population is stable with some small juvies that survive and grow large enough to not get eaten


----------



## nel.pogorzelska (5 Mar 2018)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> Hi, I would say the 30cm cube is perhaps a bit small for them, they are not very active in this tank, mainly hiding at the back in the java fern and occasionally swimming out the front looking for something to eat, not sure on the male / female ratio and no idea how many i still have, I do see spawning activity but not sure if they have bred successfully, never really seen any fry, I started with 10 small CPDs and at a guess still have about that many, could have probably lost some (never found dead fish), maybe they bred occasionally... I cant say if any have really bred, probably not, I think they would eat their own eggs, also the corys would eat the eggs if the found them.
> 
> They do chase each other occasionally but nothing any different from what I see fish do in bigger tanks
> 
> Yes still have a heap of Cherry shrimp in this tank, im sure some of the smaller shrimplets get picked off by the fish but overall the population is stable with some small juvies that survive and grow large enough to not get eaten



I have exactly same sized tank with 8 CPDs, betta and some random shrimps. I think boraras brigittae would be a better choice, but now that I have those CPDs I'll probably stick to them. I have 2 females and 6 males, they're breeding regularly, but the eggs are eaten. They were in the tank without a betta before and I never saw them, always hiding. Surprisingly betta works like a leader for them. Now they're swimming in the open space most of the time. Adult shrimps aren't bullied, but the slow growth of the colony suggests that most of the shrimp fry is eaten.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (25 Mar 2018)

Cleaned the filter in the first time in awhile... tank actually has flow again! Decided to remove the fine filter floss as it was slowing the flow to much. Need vac the moss ball, they have collected so much junk along the glass.


IMG_1394 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (25 Apr 2018)

Added 6 ember tetras to this tank today, moved them over from my 60p (my nephew took about 10 for his tank), they bring some life to the tank as the CPDs just hang at the back, still have 5 pygmy corys who are not fazed by anything or anyone, aways buzzing around, unsure how many CPDs are in the tank as they just hide and dash out to get food when feeding.


IMG_1870 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## Gabriel19 (25 Apr 2018)

An amazing setup, love the variety of plants


----------



## JackH (25 Apr 2018)

Love the moss ball carpet!


----------



## CooKieS (25 Apr 2018)

This jungle will make the ember happy!

Cpd are Beautiful fishes but I always found them too shy...


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (26 Apr 2018)

CooKieS said:


> This jungle will make the ember happy!
> 
> Cpd are Beautiful fishes but I always found them too shy...



Yah the Embers seem happy, I was watching the tank last night, about 8 hours after the embers when in and I actually saw the CPDs come out from the back a few times, the movement of the embers at the front glass may help them a bit, tho when I first added the pygmy corys the CPDs did appear more often but soon enough when back to just hanging at the very back in all the java fern.


----------



## Kalum (26 Apr 2018)

I definitely think active fish help CPD's confidence massively, I've always had mine with espei's and they are always active all around the tank including right at the front for large periods of time, sometimes even trying to shoal with the espei's

Brilliant wee fish when they aren't shy


----------



## MJF90 (26 Apr 2018)

such a healthy looking nano! really love it!


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (20 May 2018)

bit of a institute photo, the tank is so dark now you can hardly see in it with the light on 




IMG_2001 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (13 Aug 2018)

Added two more pigmy corys today, a local fish store had a few they looked so sad in the holding tank they had them in so I decided to rescue them, i may go back for the rest of them, i forgot how tiny young pigmy corys are, the existing pigmys I have are almost double the size, think I have 6 or 7 in here now, not that you would know/spot them, really need to thin out the java fern, this photo was taken with 3200 ISO and I had to boost the shadows a heap. The tank is very dark but I dont mind, i think it looks cool! 



IMG_2351 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## Edvet (13 Aug 2018)

Start feeding some live feeds and you may find there are more cory's then you thought


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (13 Aug 2018)

Edvet said:


> Start feeding some live feeds and you may find there are more cory's then you thought



I do feed live mirco worms a few times a week, I didnt mean I dont see the cory's if I sit in front of the tank, I meant in the photo it will be hard to see any of the fish thru all the java fern!

The pigmy corys are actually the most active fish in the tank (few CPDS and Ember Tetras in here) they often just sit on the moss balls and chill, then will wiggle around the upper regions of the tank, then take a rest on a leaf, very cute and fun to watch fish.


----------



## Edvet (13 Aug 2018)

Try some grindal worms.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (13 Aug 2018)

Edvet said:


> Try some grindal worms.



Good idea! I have been meaning to culture some grindal worms, seems easy enough just need to find a starter culture in my area! Will have to track some down soon.


----------



## Marc Davis (14 Aug 2018)

Love this little tank. Im stealing it for my new one!! Mwahahaha.


----------

